# The Official 1/3 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Jan 2, 2006)

Snow just got started here: 34*F. Calling for 6-12" for our area. May try to make it out to Sundown for a night powder session tomorrow night...
 :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2006)

Trace to nothing up here in the forecast :roll:


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Trace to nothing up here in the forecast :roll:


Come south tomorrow and meet me for some night skiing! :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Mark_151 (Jan 2, 2006)

When's it supposed to start getting heavy in Central Mass? Morning or afternoon? Is a sick day called for to ski Wa Wa in the morning or am I better off heading over early afternoon or evening?

Mark -- bad case of the runs coming on......


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would if I could, but it conflicts with my curling tournament :lol: :wink: 

Seriously...tomorrow we're going south to Sunapee for morning turns and then I'm taking a breather before heading N to Burke on Thurs/Fri.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2006)

30 degrees and 1" at 9 pm. Still calling for up to a foot.


----------



## skijay (Jan 2, 2006)

35 degrees and heavy rain @ 9:45pm.  (by BDL - the Hartford / Springfield airport).

I wish I was going to the Berks tonight for a few days.


----------



## Zand (Jan 2, 2006)

It's been snowing for 2 hours here in Leicester and it's coming down pretty good. Forecast is for 10-15". Another system is forecasted to come through Thursday, then another Saturday, then another Monday.


----------



## JBHeadParrot (Jan 3, 2006)

*6+ Inches in Farmington CT*

Here in Farminton, CT we have 6+ inches and counting. This snow is like Sierra Nevada Cement! Very heavy, no powder skiing on this stuff. Tree limbs are down, power lines should follow. No school for the kids today. The driving stinks too, but the white stuff is nice to see!


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2006)

Picked up another 8" overnight...still snowing.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2006)

I had 2 inches in Nashua.  It was light snow in Bedford NH  and south last night as I drove home around 10.30pm. Nothing north of there  NCP big time in Boston right know.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2006)

We have 5" to 7" inches here at 6:00AM. Very wet and heavy. It's still snowing and we are on the edge of the 7"to 15" area. It looks like Jiminy is well in the 7"to 15" zone. I'll be over there tonight.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 3, 2006)

Rain started in Boston around 8.30 last night, switched to mix at 11, back to rain sometime overnight. Ugly stuff.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2006)

Just finished round one of snow-blowing the driveway. Looks to be a solid 9 or 10" of wet snow so far with some heavier stuff on its way in:







Should be a great night for night skiing in the Litchfield Hills and Berkshires. I bet the Catskills are making out well today too!


----------



## ski_adk (Jan 3, 2006)

*Jiminy Peak Tonight?*

Anyone gonna be heading over to Jiminy Peak tonight?  I should be there around 7 or so.  It would be my pleasure to share some turns with some folks.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Jiminy Peak Tonight?*



			
				ski_adk said:
			
		

> Anyone gonna be heading over to Jiminy Peak tonight?  I should be there around 7 or so.  It would be my pleasure to share some turns with some folks.


I wish. Should be fantastic up there. Gonna hit Sundown which is local for me.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Jiminy Peak Tonight?*



			
				ski_adk said:
			
		

> Anyone gonna be heading over to Jiminy Peak tonight?  I should be there around 7 or so.  It would be my pleasure to share some turns with some folks.



I'll be there 4 - 8. I chaparone a high school ski club. This is our first night this season. Perfect timing.


----------



## ski_adk (Jan 3, 2006)

The little people invasion begins tonight?  Oh well, they always make great slalom poles!


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I just got home from a half day at work since it is not that busy this week, and it was 39F and raining on the south shore and here at home it is 33F and snowing on the north shore of Long Island


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2006)

Ended up with about a foot. Should be a fun night skiing the crud at Sundown...


----------



## skijay (Jan 3, 2006)

I was in the 6 - 12" range, but when I got to my town and down my street, I was shocked!  This picture was taken tonight.  The surface below was grass on Sunday, I cut a path w/ snowblower to shed after the New Year's Eve storm.  

Where is my snow!!!!!   I guess it was an elevation storm.  I am in the CT river "valley".


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2006)

At least a foot for me - (elevation 860 ft.). Sundown had about the same.


----------



## JBHeadParrot (Jan 4, 2006)

*snowfall amounts*

Here in Farmington we had about 10 inches of snow. 

This was not the stuff you wanted to shovel, the snowblower worked well yesterday.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 4, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> At least a foot for me - (elevation 860 ft.). Sundown had about the same.



Do you think it would be worth it tonight?  was debating going, especially if they let gunbarrel bump up.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say yes. It never got above freezing today so the surface likely held up pretty well. My *TR from last night*.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> 2knees said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the surface held up really well.  I hope you made it out last night 2knees.


----------

